# Angeln auf Madagaskar?!



## Stoney0066 (10. Mai 2017)

Servus zusammen,

ich  bin Ende Juni 3 Wochen auf Madagaskar. Es wird wahrscheinlich eine  Rundreise mit dem Offroader von der Hauptstadt Antanarivo an der  Westküste entlang bis in den Norden und am Ende ein paar Tage auf Nosy  Be.

Im Traumland fürs Jiggen und Poppern muss natürlich auch geangelt werden! ;-)

War jemand von euch schonmal dort und kann mir ein paar Tipps zum Angeln dort geben?

Tackle  fürs GT-Fischen oder ähnliches hab ich nicht und werde ich mir auch  nicht zulegen. Wenn dann werde ich dort einen Trip mit Tackle, etc.  buchen. Mich interessiert eher das Küstennahe fischen vom Ufer oder von  nem Fischerboot aus, auf die nicht ganz so kapitalen. Geht da vom Ufer  überhaupt was? Und was brauch ich da für Tackle bzw. was für Köder? Hab  jetzt mal an ne 40 und 85 g Rute gedacht und mittelgroße Wobbler, Popper  und Meerforellenblinker. Evtl. ein paar Gufis...

Bin gespannt ob schon jemand dort war und mir was dazu sagen kann! 

Dank euch schon mal!

Greetz
Sebastian


----------

